# Instagram! Check it out!



## hannesoxelgren (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello people!

Follow me now on Instagram @hannesoxelgen 
I will follow you back!

I have amazing photos, My life!

@hannesoxelgren @hannesoxelgren


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2012)

No, sorry, my life and photos are rather dull. So I am not worthy to follow you anywhere!


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2012)

A quick check on the WWW gave me one of those amazing images of hannesoxelgren: http://distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/0d23cf6cd8e111e193de22000a1e8ca9_7.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, but no thanks.  I prefer a _real_ social life.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I personally don't care for Instagram... sorry!


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I personally don't care for Instagram... sorry!



But click my link and you will learn ...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't care for Instagram... sorry!
> ...




But, that will take time away from Facebook, MySpace, Google+, Pinterest, Xanga, Twitter, LinkedIn, Tagged, MyLife, Ning, Blogster and FlickR.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

hannesoxelgren said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Follow me now on Instagram @hannesoxelgen
> I will follow you back!
> ...



Shameless plug for attention! I love Instagram, and use it myself, but I find the people I follow on my own...


----------



## bhop (Jul 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Shameless plug for attention! I love Instagram, and use it myself, but I find the people I follow on my own...



Same here.  I like instagram myself.  I think the haters just take it too seriously.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2012)

bhop said:


> ..........I think the haters just take it too seriously.



Those who have 'been assimilated' take it too seriously as well.


----------



## bhop (Jul 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> > ..........I think the haters just take it too seriously.
> ...



ldman:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't care for Instagram... sorry!
> ...



I did.. and I learned! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 30, 2012)

bhop said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Shameless plug for attention! I love Instagram, and use it myself, but I find the people I follow on my own...
> ...



This is meant to be humorous! So please don't take it to seriously... ( Like don't be a hater, dude!)  lol!

Haters???? Really??? That always seemed to be a term used by unemployed sixteen year old's that are trying to justify a questionable taste in something, or a lifestyle they like / want.. or someone genX trying to sound cool, like some misbegotten Rap thug!  Not bashing..  just stating an opinion about those that "hate" the "Haters".. by calling them "Haters" in the first place

A quote about "haters" I always liked...  (and Agree with):

"I have to get something off my chest: I hate the word "haters."

Seriously, it's a word that little kids and reality "stars" use, usually  because they can't come up with a decent rebuttal to someone's  criticisms. It's what Internet trolls call you if you criticize their  favorite overripe pop star or douchebag actor.

It's a stupid, stupid word for stupid people who can't debate,  acknowledge flaws or acknowledge others' difference of opinion. And it's  usually by people who can't comprehend that someone, somewhere might  dislike something without being jealous and/or devoted to hatred for its  own sake. So I pretty much disregard the opinion of anyone who uses it.

Of course, authors ****ing on the web love to use it. I'm amazed Anne  Rice and Stephenie Meyer haven't openly used this word too."

from      http://satireknight.wikispaces.com/Haters

Does this make me a "Hater" of those who use the term "haters"   ???    lol!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll pass as well.  I've avoided Facebook and all the other social networking ilk so I'll avoid this one as well.  It's kind of like my Ignore List here on this forum, there is always room for one more to ignore.


----------



## bhop (Jul 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> This is meant to be humorous! So please don't take it to seriously... ( Like don't be a hater, dude!)  lol!
> 
> Haters???? Really??? That always seemed to be a term used by unemployed sixteen year old's that are trying to justify a questionable taste in something, or a lifestyle they like / want.. or someone genX trying to sound cool, like some misbegotten Rap thug!  Not bashing..  just stating an opinion about those that "hate" the "Haters".. by calling them "Haters" in the first place
> 
> ...



I think the _*people that hate instagram*_ just take it too seriously.

Feel better?

FWIW, I agree that "haters" is a dumb word.. I just use it for fun.. heh.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



see !


----------



## jake337 (Jul 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> hannesoxelgren said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people!
> ...





bhop said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Shameless plug for attention! I love Instagram, and use it myself, but I find the people I follow on my own...
> ...



Whats your tags?  I'll follow ya


----------



## bhop (Jul 30, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Whats your tags?  I'll follow ya



mine's bhop73


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

Please don't hate me, because I hate haters. And please don't hate me because hater haters hate me for hating haters. Because, and I hate to say this, but I hate hater haters who hate those who hate haters AND I ALSO hate those who hate hater haters who hate haters. And, finally, please don't hate me BECAUSE I'M BEAUTIFUL. Gawd...there's just so much hate and hater-hating going around these days....man..I hate that chit!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Please don't hate me, because I hate haters. And please don't hate me because hater haters hate me for hating haters. Because, and I hate to say this, but I hate hater haters who hate those who hate haters AND I ALSO hate those who hate hater haters who hate haters. And, finally, please don't hate me BECAUSE I'M BEAUTIFUL. Gawd...there's just so much hate and hater-hating going around these days....man..I hate that chit!


Did you really check that to make sure the logic works?  'Cause I'm not going to


----------



## bhop (Jul 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Please don't hate me, because I hate haters. And please don't hate me because hater haters hate me for hating haters. Because, and I hate to say this, but I hate hater haters who hate those who hate haters AND I ALSO hate those who hate hater haters who hate haters. And, finally, please don't hate me BECAUSE I'M BEAUTIFUL. Gawd...there's just so much hate and hater-hating going around these days....man..I hate that chit!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 30, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Did you really check that to make sure the logic works?  'Cause I'm not going to



Nope. Logic doesn't work. But I grew to expect that. Haha. 

I use instagram on occasion. Nothing serious, obviously. But it's an interesting form of social media. And heck, who doesn't love pictures?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't hate me, because I hate haters. And please don't hate me because hater haters hate me for hating haters. Because, and I hate to say this, but I hate hater haters who hate those who hate haters AND I ALSO hate those who hate hater haters who hate haters. And, finally, please don't hate me BECAUSE I'M BEAUTIFUL. Gawd...there's just so much hate and hater-hating going around these days....man..I hate that chit!
> ...



Ohhhhhh...I hate this entire haters gonna hate meme...I just hate it!!! GACK!!!! I hate it,well....probably as much as some haters hate Intagram...and as much as the Hipstamatic crowd hates the Instagram crowd...but I hate this haters gonna hate meme probably to a lesser degree than the Instagram crowd hates those haters in the Hipstamatic camp...haters! I hate 'em all! And they hate me, because I hate them. Them being those who hate...


----------



## obscure.individual (Jul 30, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh...I hate this entire haters gonna hate discussion...I just hate it!!! GACK!!!! I hate it,well....probably as much as some haters hate Intagram...and as much as the Hipstamatic crowd hates the Instagram crowd...but I hate this hates gonna hate discussion probably to a lesser degree than the Instagram crowd hates those haters in the Hipstamatic camp...haters! I hate 'em all! And they hate me, because I hate them. Them being those who hate...



inb4 mind****


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 30, 2012)

bhop said:


>



I doubt that individual would have ever used the term "haters", actually! He was too damn busy singing to worry about it!  lol!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm guessing they posted this as they had recently discovered instagram, took some pics, thought it looked cool, thought photography was easy, thought they could easily become pro, and now they think that this forum will support instagram! What a fail!


----------

